# Iraqi Mig Buried in the Desert....



## lesofprimus (Aug 6, 2005)

Heres some shots that u guys might find interesting....

If u can bury a Mig, why not some barrels of chemical agents...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 6, 2005)

Just what fragile engine parts and electronics need, eh? Lots of sand. 
Unless of course we're just looking at the airframes. Still.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 6, 2005)

The plane was wrapped in plastic sheeting...


----------



## me262 (Aug 6, 2005)

mmm,wonder what else is buried in the endless sands of iraq?


----------



## marconi (Aug 6, 2005)

Why did they burry planes in the desert?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 6, 2005)

To hide them from satellites, weapons inspectors, and the like.


----------



## marconi (Aug 6, 2005)

Hmm...If USSR had burried its planes only to hide them from satelites I would suggest that Soviet Government gone crazy.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 6, 2005)

Yes, but comparing the USSR with Iraq is a bit like comparing a doberman with a chihuahua.


----------



## marconi (Aug 6, 2005)

Still, this sounds ridiculous to me.Why did they buy those planes then?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 6, 2005)

I just told you why. You've heard of the no-fly zone and the US led embargoes against Iraq following the Gulf War, right?


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 6, 2005)

I guess not...


----------



## evangilder (Aug 7, 2005)

Yep, that's the reason, NS. Or they were testing a new tunnel boring machine!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 7, 2005)

marconi said:


> Why did they burry planes in the desert?



Their Navy had boats with see-through hulls!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 7, 2005)

me262 said:


> mmm,wonder what else is buried in the endless sands of iraq?



WMDs?


----------



## HealzDevo (Aug 9, 2005)

Exactly the question is what else is burried in their sands in Iraq. A complete Frog missile-launcher with a chemical warhead wouldn't surprise me if they found one. Sadam has been an expert at hiding his weapons in the past, why would that change now? 1991 he was pretty clever at hiding them. What has changed to really make us think he has totally abandoned them? No he had in his speechs alluded to some WMDs hidden somewhere. Were these weapons awaiting perfection in quantities and some information from Tehran to help with delivery methods? Scud missiles were very effective in the Desert Storm: Gulf War I in striking fear into the heart of enemies even if they weren't equipped with chemical warheads. The UN would only act when it is too late. By the time something like WMDs are actually confirmed by a nation it is too late to do anything, but while they are still being ho-hum and not giving a straight-answer there is still a chance of destroying them before they are perfected.


----------



## plan_D (Aug 9, 2005)

_"Scud missiles were very effective in the Desert Storm..."_

No they weren't. They would be launched, destroyed by a patriot then the launcher would be destroyed by aircraft. Scud missiles are no more advanced than a V-2 rocket.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 9, 2005)

Unfortunatly, the Patriot had some problems back then... It would intercept the missle, but not destroy the warhead, and the remnants of the Scud would continue to fall to earth....

The scud was effective in 2 ways...

1. It struck fear, terror, and desperation to the citizens of Israel, to the point of carrying gas masks with them wherever they went....

2. It proved to the world that Iraq, or Saddam, had the capability to strike somewhere localized, outside of his/Iraqs borders, which also promoted the terrorism and fear aspect of his Scuds...


----------



## plan_D (Aug 10, 2005)

Not effective against us though.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 12, 2005)

That Mig was found out near where I was stationed at. Its destroyed now I believe. Atleast I am sure what is leaft of the Mig-25 that I saw was that one.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 12, 2005)

> Not effective against us though.


This is very true.... I saw to the destruction of several SCUD launch sites, missles and personel.... The Iraqis did not keep up their equipment well... 

We came across several locations where they tried to fire their missle, but the missle did not lauch and destroyed the launch site... 

We laughed our asses off at the stupid idiots laying in the sun, mummifying...


----------



## plan_D (Aug 12, 2005)

I bet you did. I think it is ridiculous that Iraq believed they could fend off modern military with equipment no more advanced than that of World War 2. It must be that unhealthy infatuation with Allah.

I have to ask; did you have the joy of ending any Scud sites or, at least, laser pin-pointing them for the flyboys?


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 13, 2005)

Yea we took some out... Wasnt very hard with just a few guys operating them... The problem was finding them...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 13, 2005)

Didn't they move them around quite a bit like every few hours to keep them from being found?


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 13, 2005)

Once they learned that they were being systematically blotted from the desert, yes they started moving them around... What we ended up doing was tracking them via satillite, and when theyd stop and redeploy, thats when we'd hit em...

A 25 minute helo ride, insert, 5 minutes to objective, 5 minutes to clear objective and blow SCUD inplace... Was rather cut and dry....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 13, 2005)

Very successful also.


----------



## plan_D (Aug 13, 2005)

Being told to do that would have been quite easy for you then?


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 14, 2005)

Dont get me wrong, it wasnt easy, but by this time, we had enough experience under our belts to make it seem so...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 14, 2005)

Well good job!


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 14, 2005)

Well thank you... 

I could tell some stories... I remember, this one time in band camp....


----------



## evangilder (Aug 14, 2005)

Must have been interesting. You would think they would have gotten wise and tried to set up an ambush so that they could keep them safer. But then again, I guess they didn;t have the resources to protect them all. Good job though, Les!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 14, 2005)

Yes sir. Well done.
Now, what was this about band camp?


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 14, 2005)

(movie quote from American Pie...)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 14, 2005)

Yeah, I know. Another bad attempt at humour from me. See, this is why I use smilies so much. It helps get my meaning across.


----------



## dinos7 (Aug 14, 2005)

thats one of the best pics of iraqi migs that are buried that ive ever saw.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 14, 2005)

Youve seen other buried Iraqi Migs???


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 14, 2005)

I dont think they found too many, but I am sure they are out there. Atleast the ones that are not in Iran.


----------



## plan_D (Aug 14, 2005)

Yeah, good job on those Scuds, les. The Special Forces sure showed the Coalition commander up (what was his name? Schwarz something, or something) he said at the start of Desert Storm that Special Forces would have no place in modern warfare...how wrong he was.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 14, 2005)

They play one of the most important parts today.


----------



## plan_D (Aug 14, 2005)

Yeah, I heard he was directing that comment at the SAS. And then he personally shook the hand of a lot of SAS lads after the Gulf. At least he's gutsy enough to admit he was wrong.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 14, 2005)

A good man will always admit that hes wrong.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 14, 2005)

And yet, for some reason, I absolutly despise Colin Powell.......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 15, 2005)

I actually like him for somereason.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 15, 2005)

Couldnt guess why.... Hes the reason we had to go back to Iraq.... He stopped up from riding into Baghdad and removing Saddam from power, talking about Kuwaiti objectives and whatnot...

Piss on em...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 15, 2005)

No we were ordered to stop. The Gulf War was a UN action to get Saddam out of Kuwait. I do agree though that we needed to finish it then and then we would not be there now. But then we would probably be in Iran then if we were not in Iraq right now.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 15, 2005)

We were ordered to stop by General Colin Powell, head of the Joint Chiefs of Staff, not the UN....


----------



## plan_D (Aug 15, 2005)

He could have ended it there and then. He obviously never studied the Wehrmacht doctrine, "...never let up. If the enemy is in retreat follow him to the extent of your supply." The Coalition in the Gulf War could have destroyed the Iraqi Army and it's regime in one swoop.


----------



## wmaxt (Aug 15, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> We were ordered to stop by General Colin Powell, head of the Joint Chiefs of Staff, not the UN....



He was ordered to stop by the President. I think he resigned because were over there now even though it was known beforehand there never were any WMDs to find.

wmaxt


----------



## Aggie08 (Aug 30, 2005)

Hey guys guess what I found... A mach three toy and its all mine! I always liked the -25 the most out of all the MiGs, just its look and what it was built for I guess.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 30, 2005)

wmaxt said:


> lesofprimus said:
> 
> 
> > We were ordered to stop by General Colin Powell, head of the Joint Chiefs of Staff, not the UN....
> ...



And the President had to stop because of the UN mandate. I agree with you Les taht it should have been finished there and then. We should not have stopped but it was not Powells fault.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 31, 2005)

Aggie08 said:


> Hey guys guess what I found... A mach three toy and its all mine! I always liked the -25 the most out of all the MiGs, just its look and what it was built for I guess.



MiG-25's are kick ass...But not as kick ass as the plane it was supposed to intercept, the B-70 8) 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 1, 2005)

I never really liked the Mig-25. Now the Mig-29 that is another story. I really liked her.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 1, 2005)

The MiG-17, -23, -25 and -31 are my fave MiG's.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 1, 2005)

I always liked how the 23 looked.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 1, 2005)

The MiG-35 is nice too, looks kinda like a Eurofighter.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 1, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I always liked how the 23 looked.


Yeah, the 23 looks better than the 27. The Mig-27 looks a little strange with that thin nose.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 1, 2005)

Yeah that is what I did not like about them. I saw lots of 27's in Iraq that were just mothballed at airbases and stuff.


----------



## Aggie08 (Sep 5, 2005)

Anyone have any info on the -35? My books are all a little outdated...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 5, 2005)

Well from what I know it was designed to compete and supercede the F-22 and the Eurofighter. It was reportadly canceled due to its high costs in 1997 but then continued with the first test flight being in 2000.

General Characteristics
Crew: one, pilot 
Length: 19 m (62 ft 4 in) 
Wingspan: 15 m (89 ft 6 in) 
Height: 4.50 m (49 ft 3 in) 
Wing area: m² ( ft²) 
Empty (estimated): 15,000 kg (33,000 lb) 
Loaded: kg ( lb) 
Maximum takeoff (estimated): 20,000 kg (44,000 lb) 
Powerplant: 2x Lyulka AL-41F, 175 kN (39,340 lbf) thrust each (Experimental model) 

Performance
Maximum speed (estimated): 2,750 km/h (1,720 mph), Mach 2.6 
Range (estimated): 4,000 km (2,500 miles) 
Service ceiling: m ( ft) 
Rate of climb: m/min ( ft/min) 
Wing loading: kg/m² ( lb/ft²) 
Thrust-to-weight: 

Armament
Guns: 
Cannon, 30 mm, Izhmash GSh-301

Ordnance, Air-to-Air: 
AA-12 Adder R-77, Missile, Medium Range, Radar Guided AA-11 Archer R-73, Missile, Short Range, IR Guided K-37, Missile, Long Range, Radar Guided K-74, Missile, Short Range, IR Guided

Ordnance, Air-to-Ground: 
Unknown. Probably any late generation AGM or small-diameter free fall bomb in the Russian inventory.


----------



## Aggie08 (Sep 7, 2005)

Whoa. Cool. Definitely looks like a MiG, but doesn't look like anything they've made before. Slick.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Saab Viggen perhaps?!?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 7, 2005)

Yeap that is what I was going to say.


----------



## Feedback (Jan 24, 2008)

The viggen looks alot better...

Sorry for opening up an old thread.


----------



## seesul (Jan 24, 2008)

I´ve seen the same story with the same pics at www.2bombgroup.org on their Bulletin board-
_Iraqi jet, an advanced Russian Mig-25 Foxbat, was found buried in the sand after an informant tipped off U.S. Troops.The Mig was dug out of a massive sand dune near the Al Taqqadum Airfield reportedly one of over two dozen Iraqi jets buried in the sand, like hidden treasure, waiting to be recovered at a later date. This represented Millions of Dollars(American) War Equipment which had been hidden from inspectors of UN. _


----------



## SoD Stitch (Jan 24, 2008)

cheddar cheese said:


> MiG-25's are kick ass...But not as kick ass as the plane it was supposed to intercept, the B-70 8) 8)



Yeah, no kidding; everybody used to think the -25 was developed to compete against the F-15 but, in reality, it's sole purpose was to shoot down the XB-70, hence it's blistering straight-line performance and incredibly powerful radar. IIRC, in _MiG Pilot: The Final Escape of Lt. Belenko_, by John Barron, it was said that the radar was so brutally powerful that the pilots were not allowed to operate it when the aircraft was on the ground as it would "fry a rabbit at 100 yards" , let alone a human standing in front of the aircraft.

The B-70 was a beautiful airctraft; I understand the reasoning behind it's cancellation, but it's still too bad it got cancelled. I would've loved to hear the mighty roar of six J-93's in full afterburner. I am also surprised that no other A/C manufacturer used it's compression-lift feature, which was proven on the XB-70; I guess there's no need for a long-range triple-sonic A/C anymore. Maybe in the future, if and when we ever try to develop an SST again (though I understand the plans for SST's that are on the drawing board call for an exo-atmospheric vehicle).


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 24, 2008)

seesul said:


> I´ve seen the same story with the same pics at www.2bombgroup.org on their Bulletin board-
> _Iraqi jet, an advanced Russian Mig-25 Foxbat, was found buried in the sand after an informant tipped off U.S. Troops.The Mig was dug out of a massive sand dune near the Al Taqqadum Airfield reportedly one of over two dozen Iraqi jets buried in the sand, like hidden treasure, waiting to be recovered at a later date. This represented Millions of Dollars(American) War Equipment which had been hidden from inspectors of UN. _



I have pics that I took after we blew it up.


----------



## comiso90 (Jan 24, 2008)

too bad it wasnt used for live fire exercises.. it would make a nice target for a M1 or Long Bow chin gun..


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 24, 2008)

Would you mind sharing them with us Adler?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 24, 2008)

I allready posted the pics. They are here somewhere. We actually did use it for target practice for a while from the helos.


----------



## SoD Stitch (Jan 24, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I allready posted the pics. They are here somewhere. We actually did use it for target practice for a while from the helos.



Wow! That's cool. What were you shooting at it with? M230? Hydras? And were you in an AH-60L DAP? Or a regular Blackhawk?


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 24, 2008)

SoD Stitch said:


> IIRC, in _MiG Pilot: The Final Escape of Lt. Belenko_, by John Barron, it was said that the radar was so brutally powerful that the pilots were not allowed to operate it when the aircraft was on the ground as it would "fry a rabbit at 100 yards" , let alone a human standing in front of the aircraft.



In reality, the limitation on radar operation is a safety procedure followed by virtually every respectable aircraft operator in the world. With fueling occuring nearby, there is always a flammability hazard.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 25, 2008)

SoD Stitch said:


> Wow! That's cool. What were you shooting at it with? M230? Hydras? And were you in an AH-60L DAP? Or a regular Blackhawk?



Regular old UH-60L and with a M-60D.


----------



## Henk (Jan 27, 2008)

It is a shame it was not kept and made flyable.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 27, 2008)

Why? It was not worth it. Do you know how much ti would have cost to get that thing in the air after it was buried in the desert?

For something that was a worthless as the Mig-25, it was not worth it.

True the Mig-25 was fast, but thats it.


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 27, 2008)

Did you find those pics yet Adler? dyin to see them


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 27, 2008)

Here is one, well the wreckage of it.


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Jan 27, 2008)

This thread gave me a great idea...it would be great for my country's air force to bury its Mig's in sand also...we don't use them anyway...that way we can keep them forever and when the U.S. will have an F1000 we'll still use Mig 21...


----------



## Ramirezzz (Jan 28, 2008)

Konigstiger205 said:


> This thread gave me a great idea...it would be great for my country's air force to bury its Mig's in sand also...we don't use them anyway...that way we can keep them forever and when the U.S. will have an F1000 we'll still use Mig 21...



I may be wrong, but AFAIK the romanian AF plans to maintain them until 2012 or 2013


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 28, 2008)

Konigstiger205 said:


> This thread gave me a great idea...it would be great for my country's air force to bury its Mig's in sand also...we don't use them anyway...that way we can keep them forever and when the U.S. will have an F1000 we'll still use Mig 21...



Yea thats great but whos gonna buy the plane? if i remember right ya got a bunch of tightwads there


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Jan 29, 2008)

Its so frustrating...they complain that they don't have enough money but they spend money on maintaining complete junks...the Mig21 its complete obsolete and the same situation resides in the armored forces...well they where saying that they were gonna change the Migs on Eurofighters this year so I'm eager to see if they do....


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Jan 30, 2008)

Now there's something you don't see every day.


----------

